# تغليف خطوط انابيب البترول



## خالد جابر (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة

ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتي بخصوص اختيار نوع التغليف المقاوم لظروف العمل الاتي:-

1- الدفن
2- الارض الملحية
3- الرطوبة
4- جذور النباتات

علما ان تم استخدام تغليف جيري ولكن لم يفي بالغرض المطلوب لحماية الانبوب


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

اعذرني


----------



## almoiz (14 يونيو 2012)

*الاخ م خالد
بخصوص تغليف انابيب البترول ارجو ان تكون قد وجدت الحل . بالعدم الرجاء الاتصال
*


----------



## virtualknight (17 يونيو 2012)

اين الردود..فالسؤال على قدر عالي من الأهمية


----------



## الاسطى محمد (21 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1-لم أفهم ما تقصد انه لم ينجح تقصد حدث تأكل.2-ماذا تعني بالدفن3-يجب تحديد نوع المائع الذي يمر بالانبوب ودرجة حرارته 4-يجب تغير التراب المحيط بالانبوب بتراب عادي5-لا تنسى c.p


----------

